# Down to one chick



## Reagor (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I started out with three buff Orpingtons and lost two the other morning to a neighborhood raccoon. He pulled them out in pieces through the chicken wire. 

My question is- now that I have a double layer of wire and mesh on my coop, should I hurry to find my little chick some friends? At 4 weeks old, what other ages/ breeds should I introduce without too much of a problem? Thanks


----------



## Reagor (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, can they do okay in solitude?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens are flock animals so yeah you may want to find a couple friends for it. I would say try to find some chicks around 4 weeks down to 2 weeks old. Much more than that may cause issue. You could also try a week or two older but personally I prefer to add younger , to me its easier and less chicken drama. 
Sorry you lost your chicks, I just lost one yestarday for unknown reasons. I still haven't figured out if it was a hawk, my cat, or just wandered to far ( I free range) . 

Good Luck


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

aweeee poor little chickies... i lost 6 not long ago, 2 at a time every other night.. NO CLUE what happened... only 1 remains....


----------

